# RCI points partners discontinued as of 1/1/2020



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Without notice RCI has discontinued Points partners for rci points owners.  Unless you had very low MF's it usually wasn't that great of a deal but it still was an option for those who don't want to have to worry about renting their unit and/or had excess points to use.  

RCI has broken off their relationship with OVC (also known as ICE).  For cruise this happened a few months ago for points partners, yesterday.  Just really annoyed that there was no notice.  I was actually planning on using points partners for a car rental this summer.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 2, 2020)

Wut?  Heh, ignore my recent post... Absolutely bizarre, because I just noticed the ability to book hotels online using points had been recently added to the mobile site.   That's pretty frustrating - I just picked up another large low MF points contract on the assumption that I could at least always redeem half of them for Southwest flights.  Sigh... 




tschwa2 said:


> Without notice RCI has discontinued Points partners for rci points owners.  Unless you had very low MF's it usually wasn't that great of a deal but it still was an option for those who don't want to have to worry about renting their unit and/or had excess points to use.
> 
> RCI has broken off their relationship with OVC (also known as ICE).  For cruise this happened a few months ago for points partners, yesterday.  Just really annoyed that there was no notice.  I was actually planning on using points partners for a car rental this summer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Wut?  Heh, ignore my recent post... Absolutely bizarre, because I just noticed the ability to book hotels online using points had been recently added to the mobile site.   That's pretty frustrating - I just picked up another large low MF points contract on the assumption that I could at least always redeem half of them for Southwest flights.  Sigh...


I did something similar.   You can now use 2000 points per night up to 10,000 points toward a discount on hotels.  That is the only new "enhanced" benefit.    When I need hotels I have enough Chase rewards and Marriott points to use, so a $8 discount off a $115 hotel isn't something I was looking for.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow, that's a heck of a devaluation in my book.  So you happen to know what the discount is for those 2,000pts?  Iirc, you could get a little more than .8c per point at certain redemption levels before.  Actually, where did you find that info?  I'd like to read through the announcement / terms / whatever limited info they've given us.

Edit: Apparently got an email two minutes ago about this.  So steamed!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2020)

I think it is like the old cruise thing.  Some hotels might offer better discounts for your 2000 points than others.  You have to pick a location and date and see.  

weeks members can also use 4 tpu's to get discounts.  Yeah- sarcastic font.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 2, 2020)

I couldn't figure out how to make it 'pay down' the hotel cost on my phone, but I did see in the FAQs that they're still going to be charging us $25 per redemption.  Can't wait to get home to see if they're actually asking us to pay them to take 2000 points. 

Chat rep says we got an email in early November about this.  I got an email about the discontinuation of the mostly worthless Savings Dollars proven, but don't see an email about this program ending.  Still so angry!!


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Wut?  Heh, ignore my recent post... Absolutely bizarre, because I just noticed the ability to book hotels online using points had been recently added to the mobile site.   That's pretty frustrating - I just picked up another large low MF points contract on the assumption that I could at least always redeem half of them for Southwest flights.  Sigh...



They never had Southwest as a flight option anyway....


----------



## Synergy (Jan 3, 2020)

Really?  They're listed on the document that gives the points values for redemption.  Must be out of date, I wonder when they killed off Southwest as a partner.  Moot point now, I suppose.


----------



## isis1206 (Jan 3, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a devaluation in my book.  So you happen to know what the discount is for those 2,000pts?  Iirc, you could get a little more than .8c per point at certain redemption levels before.  Actually, where did you find that info?  I'd like to read through the announcement / terms / whatever limited info they've given us.
> 
> Edit: Apparently got an email two minutes ago about this.  So steamed!!


Never got an email either.... Wondering if ANYONE on this site did??? 
What a waste to have all these points now!!! 
Certainly hope that RCI finds a new partnership


----------



## Synergy (Jan 3, 2020)

On Facebook, someone linked to this press release : https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com...twork-to-accelerate-growth-through-new-travel and implied that this was related to why they didn't renew the old partnership.  It remains to be seen if they'll develop a similar program with this acquisition.  I do remember from my last sales presentation that they really liked pushing the points partnership, so hopefully they'll feel some sense of urgency in coming up with something comparable. 

Still ZERO excuse for not informing us in advance.  I don't know if Eric was right about Southwest not being an option, so I don't know if I'd have had an easy way to liquidate some points, but I'd have appreciated knowing that I should weigh my options.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2020)

Synergy said:


> On Facebook, someone linked to this press release : https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com...twork-to-accelerate-growth-through-new-travel and implied that this was related to why they didn't renew the old partnership.  It remains to be seen if they'll develop a similar program with this acquisition.  I do remember from my last sales presentation that they really liked pushing the points partnership, so hopefully they'll feel some sense of urgency in coming up with something comparable.
> 
> Still ZERO excuse for not informing us in advance.  I don't know if Eric was right about Southwest not being an option, so I don't know if I'd have had an easy way to liquidate some points, but I'd have appreciated knowing that I should weigh my options.



I can't think of how you could go back and check on the old RCI travel now that it's gone, but it was run by ICE, which runs the SFX Travel Store, The Vida Lifestyle, and a few others (I believe they run Pueblo Bonito's one, too).  Southwest isn't on any of those.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 3, 2020)

I've always had good luck redeeming my RCI points for more than the ~.85c I'd believed the partner points program offered - I was going off the PDF that comes up at https://www.rci.com/docs/MarketingOffers/Block1_3_5_6_7_8_9_10/NorthAmerica/en_US/PVSS.pdf   If Southwest in that guide is inaccurate or outdated, then the points chart likely was as well - I'd probably have been pretty disappointed in both the redemption ratios and partner options if I'd attempted to cash in last year.


----------



## isis1206 (Jan 3, 2020)

Synergy said:


> On Facebook, someone linked to this press release : https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com...twork-to-accelerate-growth-through-new-travel and implied that this was related to why they didn't renew the old partnership.  It remains to be seen if they'll develop a similar program with this acquisition.  I do remember from my last sales presentation that they really liked pushing the points partnership, so hopefully they'll feel some sense of urgency in coming up with something comparable.
> 
> Still ZERO excuse for not informing us in advance.  I don't know if Eric was right about Southwest not being an option, so I don't know if I'd have had an easy way to liquidate some points, but I'd have appreciated knowing that I should weigh my options.


Yeah that link gives no reference to anything about how ALL points members got screwed while they made new acquisitions. Seems like a "WYN" for the Wyndham groups though... Not so much for us. 
Totally agree with you about zero excuse...was told by an online rep that notices went out in September...guess they have them all lying to us. If it was important enough, they would have sent it in the mail


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Synergy said:


> I've always had good luck redeeming my RCI points for more than the ~.85c I'd believed the partner points program offered - I was going off the PDF that comes up at https://www.rci.com/docs/MarketingOffers/Block1_3_5_6_7_8_9_10/NorthAmerica/en_US/PVSS.pdf   If Southwest in that guide is inaccurate or outdated, then the points chart likely was as well - I'd probably have been pretty disappointed in both the redemption ratios and partner options if I'd attempted to cash in last year.


That is an old chart.  It also mentions Northwest Airlines that merged with and became Delta in 2008.  I think the last time you could use Southwest with rci points partners was more than 10 years ago.  I think they stopped publishing a chart around 2015 because the points values and discounts were different for air vs car vs hotel vs attraction tickets.  I think it was still somewhere between .75-.85 so depending on what you owned it was still an ok value.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 4, 2020)

Haha, I'm surprised I didn't notice Northwest.  Hopefully when/if they come up with an alternative program, they maintain similar points values.  With loyalty points, the max value for redemption almost always drops.  Since ours is at least theoretically tied to ever increasing maintenance fees, the value shouldn't have to be a race to the bottom like loyalty programs.


----------



## ASlak (Jan 6, 2020)

I used RCI points partners for car rentals every year, in addition to my usual trades.  With the points partner program now gone, it's simply a deal breaker for me.  I immediately cancelled my platinum membership and may very well drop RCI entirely later this year.  I am so glad I dumped my Texas timeshare late last year, even though it was costly to do so. I have a little triennial week in Las Vegas left, so I don't really have much use for RCI anymore, especially with the RCI points partners program gone.  I think they will regret their ill-considered decision.  Too bad.  They will be losing a long-term customer forever.


----------



## ASlak (Jan 8, 2020)

I also asked RCI if they plan to replace RCI Points Partners with a similar program.  They said no.  All they will do now is sell hotel deals going forward.  And no usage of surplus RCI points to do so.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 6, 2020)

ASlak said:


> I also asked RCI if they plan to replace RCI Points Partners with a similar program.  They said no.  All they will do now is sell hotel deals going forward.  And no usage of surplus RCI points to do so.


The person you spoke with might have not known  and it may still happen. The article mentions that they will offer the option but we do not know if it will be offered  for cash, points, or a combination of the two.

With Alliance, RCI will broaden its reach beyond the core vacation exchange business via new affinity and commercial partners, while also offering best-in-class white-label services to existing affiliates. The platform’s technology provides RCI with an unprecedented ability to offer a world of experiences. Ideal for the modern traveler, these “door-to-door” services will benefit current and future RCI members and global travelers alike with options for transportation, transfers, excursions, car rentals, and distinctive advantages such as additional access to premium inventory and travel experiences in highly sought-after locations.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 6, 2020)

I am still somewhat hopeful that this is enough of a sales draw that they will end up reviving some version of this program.  I'm told WorldMark members (retail) can still do some sort of points -> travel$ conversion, so clearly Wyndham still has the ability.  I'd also be alright if they chose to offer conversions to loyalty / frequent flyer programs instead.  Something!!


----------



## rounderjd (Feb 23, 2020)

This really sucks. I amassed a collection of Grandview Las Vegas points contracts on the basis that with platinum membership I’d be able to use half the points for travel bookings. No notice, and now I’m stuck with more points than I could possibly use for exchange vacations alone.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 23, 2020)

rounderjd said:


> This really sucks. I amassed a collection of Grandview Las Vegas points contracts on the basis that with platinum membership I’d be able to use half the points for travel bookings. No notice, and now I’m stuck with more points than I could possibly use for exchange vacations alone.



I feel for you!  That wasn't my actual reasoning for accumulating points, but it gave me a measure of security to 'know' that I could use half those points at a fairly constant value.  All we can do is complain, unfortunately, and I don't anticipate that having much of an effect.  I hope you are able to find use for twice as many points =/


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 23, 2020)

The more you are around this stuff the more you realize the inevitability of devaluation.  It is just a matter of when it will happen...

George


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 24, 2020)

So are restaurant.com certificates gone?


----------



## Synergy (Feb 24, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> So are restaurant.com certificates gone?



Yep, those too.  Savings Dollars generally are gone, which I don't consider a particularly painful loss.  Incidentally, RCI did email to inform us that Savings Dollars were being discontinued, though I haven't heard from anyone who got a heads up on the loss of points partners. 

If you liked the restaurant certificates, https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/s-p-m/347721-restaurant-com-discounts-coupons.html keeps track of the current promotions.  80% off (works out to $2 for a $25 certificate) comes along about monthly.  90% off happens a few times a year.  You can buy $100 gift certificates to a restaurant during the sale and then trade those in for just restaurant.com gift certificates after the sale.  We don't use them as often as we used to, but there are still some good values for us, so I keep a few hundred in certificates handy at any given time.


----------

